# Bloombastic, new nute on the market. any one know anything?



## ktownlegend (Nov 3, 2008)

a friend of mine just bought a gallon jug of this bloombastic and it cost him $200 any one have any experience with this expensive product?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Never heard of it ktown. :confused2: *


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 4, 2008)

web site dont say much. in netherlands started in 97. only n. american office is in paris, ontario.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

well i tried any way its got like twice the weight of the flora nova bloom so i know its heavily concentrated. not to mention the dosage is 1 ml to 1gal of water.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 4, 2008)

Still seems expensive to me...and 1 mil is kinda hard to measure out accurately. 

I recommend either you stick with Nova, or switch to supermax with B1, cheaper and has the same stuff as Nova, yet it is in a bigger bottle and has the root stimulating vitamin B1.

Also it works well as a floiar spray. You can also use it right till the end to get that last minute P burst for added THC and trich development. 

Might I also suggest these products as they work well for me:

Age Old Grow (N) (Veg) (Water In/Foliar)
Ancient Earth Bat Guano (N) (Veg) (Soil Amendment/Tea)

Both these products are cheap and effective. They also come in large sizes and last quite a while. I pay less than 12.00 usd for 1 gal of Age Old and less than 10.000 for 1 cu ft of Ancient Earth Guano, which ROCKS!!!

Also look into these products:

PurpleMaxx: Contains specific chealators and hormones that induce color change if genetic allow. It also adds trichs. Foliar or water in to the end. Simply Amazing stuff. 

Bloom: This ENTIRE line from clone to smoke is 100% natural derived hormones that works like nitrous for a ICB motor. It makes your plant a nutrient sponge on crack. I have never seen Cindy (99) do what this stuff made it do. WOW. Expensive @ almost a bill (100.00usd) per bottle but well worth. the money spent.  I know one of the only people to distribute this stuff on the west coast and have been using it for the last...let's say six or seven grows.

The product is from Agricultural Organics, they are an Australian company and seem to be quite on the ball. 

Check 'em out ----->  hxxp://www.agriculturalorganics.com/aspx/splash.aspx


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw an article about it in Weed World magazine. The article was written by the people at the Sensi-Seals website and they seemed to love it. They claimed it gave a 30% resin boost and added 20% to the bud weight. They were saying how they like that they can just put what they need in a syringe and trek the nutes out easily to an outdoor grow, since bloombastic is so concentrated.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

thanx for the info reminder but i use purple max, flora nova, dutch master foliar spray, sub-culture micro-organism and this other word i cant think of in the sub-culture, as well as kool bloom and Liquid karma. But the ingredients in the bloombastic is supposively equal to the nova, big bloom, karma, and kool bloom all in one. the numbers on it for NPK are 0-28-21 so the only thing needed is nitrogen, with the sub-culture and the nova added it should produce amazing results in my opinion i was just hoping someone had some previous experience with this product.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess I need to check this stuff out then...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

> 1 mil is kinda hard to measure out accurately.


I have medicine droppers that are in mil increments.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

come on BBP start digging i know u got the brains to help me out here. and the more ppl i have looking for info the better off im gonna be.

Thanx everyone by the way.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 4, 2008)

me too, but I have found when using something that is THAT concentrated with water and growing in 3 gal pots it was easy for me to over-do it.

I did some research on the product and I will check it out next time I go to the hydro store.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

I've heard of it but just recently. I couldn't give you any valuable input on the product.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

i mainly use 3-gal pots sometimes 1 or 2 5 gal but only if the plants exceeds 4ft tall. i've found with proper ventilation and temps the soil drys out in a fast enough manner for me to feed and flush almost exactly 7 days apart. i'd look into ur growing medium or possible air circulation. and maybe invest in some better equipment to care for your children


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've heard of it but just recently. I couldn't give you any valuable input on the product.


 

****????  bbp not have the answer, come on bro i always count on u for info and good comparisons.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

> i always count on u for info


You better make sure you're double checking any info that comes from this brain...it is a demented one:evil: .


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

join the club, im pretty sure thats why i choose u out of most. no offense to the rest of the MP fam.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 4, 2008)

"i'd look into ur growing medium or possible air circulation. and maybe invest in some better equipment to care for your children"

Down Boy!!

My operations facilities are held to the highest standards. 

No shortcuts, No Afro-Engineering, No worries.

I use sunshine #4 60% and Canna CoCo 40% with quite a long list of amendments including alfalfa. 

I have to CARRY all my water in 3 gal containers into a Anne Frank Style setup. 

Get me? 

I have to make my batches INDIVIDUALLY which is my one weak point in my setup.

I am currently working on getting water piped "Up There" soon, but it's complicated. I was just speaking from my personal EXP on using concentrated additives as I have over fed with fish mix from GH.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2008)

see we're talkin indoor bud, not out door thats a hole nother story.

step ur dosage down 1/3 and do 5 gals at a time that should stop ur over mixing problem.

didn't mean to strike a nerve just some constructive criticism.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually didn't really feed my outdoor plants much this year, as I tried to do a mostly foliar approach. I gave them everything at transplant, super amendments.

...which worked well. I have a 1Gal sprayer I would use supermax, purplemaxx, Fulvic Acid and a tea from kelp (from the bay) and alfalfa which worked well for me. 

Indoor is still  work in progress as right now I am growing some mothers from seed, and I accidentally killed a WHOLE TRAY of clones and set myself back about three weeks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2008)

> I accidentally killed a WHOLE TRAY of clones and set myself back about three weeks.


Ouch. Sorry to hear/read that.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 5, 2008)

My fault. 

...I forgot to water them.


SHAMEFUL huh?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 5, 2008)

2 hunnerd fer a gallin!?




I will pass on that.
....Now pass that.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 5, 2008)

xx


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah... I think they must be some thug plant salesmen.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 5, 2008)

hard to say but i will be testing it as well as a friend of mine. when i start my next round. But thats not for about 4 months yet. still gotta finish the ones i got.  Thanks any way fam.

Fire it up
KT


----------

